# lats hurting from doing bench press



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

anyone know why this will be?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Because your lats are involved with benching?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

try squeezing your shoulder blades together when getting ready for the lift... then concentrating only on the chest doing the work... as lats are a stabilizer though they will get some work...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I always have sore lats after benching, i find lats do alot of work while benching heavyish weights.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never ever felt my lats ache or anything while benching, although my technique is good and I'm seeing good results from it strength and chest growth-wise.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

my chest doesnt want to grow..ha...dont feel it working much when i do bench. might try pre exhaust first as i feel my tris do most of the work.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoulder blades together, shoulders back and push your chest up. Leave a little spacebetween the bench and your lower back ( about enough to put your flat hand under. Try to maintain this throughout the exercise.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Shoulder blades together, shoulders back and push your chest up. Leave a little spacebetween the bench and your lower back ( about enough to put your flat hand under. Try to maintain this throughout the exercise.


 sound advice.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Probably your lats are the weakest link in this lift.Try not to lower the bar all the way down and maybe closen up your grip


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

medici999 said:


> my chest doesnt want to grow..ha...dont feel it working much when i do bench. might try pre exhaust first as i feel my tris do most of the work.


how long have you been training?

How big is your chest?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe your forms slightly off? and the bar is swaying slightly from side to side and your lats are stabilzing it?

just a thought...........


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> try squeezing your shoulder blades together when getting ready for the lift... then concentrating only on the chest doing the work... as lats are a stabilizer though they will get some work...


You will also find you should be able to lift more if you take the above advice on board - well, it did for me.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

training about 2years, chest only about 42inch. bench 1rm is 110kg.


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> I always have sore lats after benching, i find lats do alot of work while benching heavyish weights.


+1 i feel it more when liftin heavier weights


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Never had aching lats from benching, sometimes get it after military presses. Forms probably off.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lats are being stretched through bench press, shoulder blades together push chest out and widen grip slightly. you are prob squeezing them in an effort to lift the weight. what rep range do you bench in?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

The lats are slightly involved on the pushing part of benching, if lifting heavy weight it will involve them and give some sorness, nothing to do with form being off.

Sit now and push away but tensed up like you would laying on your back on the positive, you'll feel it twinge the lats slightly.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

^^^ As Jimmy said, nothing wrong with form as lats are used to stabilise as well as help to create initial drive off chest.

Another way to see it is to sit down and put arms in position they would be at bottom of bench, flex lats and arms will push forward a little as they would when benching.


----------

